# Not seeing any interfaces when booting from Gentoo

## manu_leo

Hi Experts, I recently installed Gentoo on my server and when it boots up, I donot see any of 1 G interfaces on the server.

 *Quote:*   

> lspci -vv
> 
> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I210 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

 

I have build this in the kernel as below :-

 *Quote:*   

> Driver Support --> Ethernet Drivers --> Intel® 82575EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller/Intel® 82576 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
> 
> 

 

When I reboot, I see no interfaces except lo. When I boot from livecd, I see all the interfaces.

I even tried to download the drivers from Intel site-igb-5.3.2.tar.gz and manually install and load it using modprobe igb, but still not go..I am not sure how to get this fixed as I dont see any 1G interface .

Appreciate all your help in advance.

----------

## charles17

Are you getting the igb messages in dmesg as shown in this posting?

----------

## gragory

Try to enable ACPI in the kernel.

I had the same problem with Intel 82576 and enabling ACPI in the kernel helps me.

----------

## krinn

Try my network for dummies  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7746228.html#7746228

----------

## Roman_Gruber

you may build everything as kernel module.

and i do not see any ifconfig -a

also debian or so has a list with those lspci numbers and which kenrel module to use...

basically => lscpi -kk (or so ) => google the xxxx:xxxx number code and build that as module ...

----------

